# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  logiciel PRAAT extraire la partition d'un WAV?

## K@rim

Salut tout le monde, je suis tudiant en informatique.
je dois rsoudre un exercice d'audio avec le logiciel PRAAT.
j'ai rpondu mais mes rponses sont incertaines. ::roll::  

Je dispose d'un morceau de flute et du logiciel ici.
je dois analyser un extrait de 3 Sec.
http://mboutebel.free.fr/Flute2.wav
Pour l'ouvrir [read][read from file]
Pour visualiser le spectrogramme [edit]
je pense que les notes correspondent au points rouge
http://www.fon.hum.uva.nl/praat/old/...1_win98sit.exe

1)Je dois dterminer la taille de la fenetre danalyse idale permettant une prcision frquentielle maximale. [Spectrum][Spectrogram settings][Window length] 
>>je pense qu'il s'agit de prendre d'tendre le morceau pour mieux distinguer les notes. Je trouve pour Window length 0.05

2)Je dois dterminer la bande de frquence contenant les principaux maxima spectraux.
>> Je pense qu'il s'agit de la bande dans lesquelles les notes de plus hautes frquence sont comprises. Je change donc dans View Range et je trouve 4000HZ-5500HZ.

3)Je dois joindre la reprsentation correspondante au chronogramme et au spectrogramme de l'diteur Praat. Mais qu'elle est la diffrence entre le chronogramme et le spectrogramme?

4)Je dois dterminer les rgularits et expliquer leurs prsences.
>>Je dirais qu'il s'agit de voir pourquoi plusieurs notes sont  la mme hauteur. Il y a des notes qui sont tenue comme il s'agit d'un morceau de flute d'ou la rgularit. D'autres sont plus hautes lorqu'on monte dans les aigue et d'autres sont plus basses car elle descende dans les graves.

5)Je dois dterminer la bande de frquence utile. 
>>La je ne vois pas de quoi il s'agit.

6)Enfin, je dois donner la partition (octave, notes et dures) correspondant au morceau (extrait de 3 sec)
>>Comment obtenir les frquences et ensuite faire la correspondances avec les notes,  mon avis il doit y avoir des histoires de 1/4 de tons non???
>>Je pense qu'une octave est une mme note joue  des hauteur difrentes comme le La(440HZ) et le La(880HZ). Mais dans un extrait, comment reprer les octaves puisque personne ne peut les jouer avec une trs grande prcision???
>>Comment en sortir une partition??

Please, HELP ME

----------


## FraK

tu veux qu'on fasse ton devoir en fait non ?  ::D:  
tant musicien, tes problemes d'octave, de frquence, etc ..  se font tres simplement
on pourrait te dire  l'oreille telle note est jou  telle octave, quel ton, etc ...
apres si tu dois transcrire tout ca en signaux sonores et frquences , b ...
matlab me semblerai le mieux pour ca
apres je suis pas un grand connaisseur (voir pas du tout) de ton soft mais il a l'air d'y ressembler, auquel cas tu peux toujours comparer tes rponses en demandant  un musicien de mtier ^^

----------


## sango85

Je rejoins l'avis de *FraK*.
Un travail sous Matlab simplifierait grandement la tche. cf un des nombreux sujets similaires qui en parle... :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=298345

----------


## FraK

n'est ce pas ?
mais bn
il doit le faire sur PRAAT, il faut respecter les consignes
c'est comme si pour une recette de cuisine on demandais d'utiliser un saladier pour battre des oeufs en neige, et que nous nous voulions utiliser une assiette ^^ (j'ai des pures mtaphores en ce moment, ca fait mal au c.. ^^)

----------


## sango85

En mme temps, moi qui ne m'y connais pas du tout en cuisine...
Qu'est-ce qui t'empche de battre des oeufs dans une assiette??  ::aie::  
Cela dit, Si je prends ma Porsche, je n'interdis personne de faire la course contre moi avec sa 4L...
Mme booste et avec un roi du pilotage...  ::yaisse2::

----------


## ma3toura

salut  tous,

comment je peut trouvs des minima locaux d'nergie dans certaines bandes de
frquence dans le logiciel praat.
mercciiii

----------

